# Ιθαγενή Ωδικά Πουλιά και Υβρίδια > Κλουβιά - Γενική φροντίδα >  Πατήθρα

## IscarioTis

Καλησπερα παιδια επειδη εχουμε μια λεμονια που ξεραθηκε το καλοκαιρι για καποιο λογο εκοψα μερικα κλαδια λοιπον μεχρι να δω ποια μου κανουν και εφτιαξα μια πατηθρα,να δω και την γνωμη σας
Την ετριψα την καθαρισα με σαπουναδα + ξυδι και την εχω αφησει να στεγνωσει,ξεχναω κατι αλλο?



Μηπως ειναι λιγο παχια ή μου φαινεται?

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D605 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## amastro

Είναι πολύ πιο χοντρή από την καβίλια Φ12 ;
Μπορείς να τη βάλεις στους καρποντάκους, σε συνδυασμό με μια πιο λεπτή πατήθρα από την άλλα μεριά του κλουβιού.

----------


## IscarioTis

Ναι ειναι λιγο αλλα εχω και λιγο πιο λεπτες αμα υπαρχει θεμα εκει απλα θελω να εχω ετοιμες 3-4 γιατι κατα πασα πιθανοτητα ερχεται το νεο σπιτι για τον Ρικο-Ρικαινα

----------


## mitsman

τουμπανο!!!!!! σωστη η επισήμανση του Ανδρεα!

----------

